# Maria from Metropolis?



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I was watching a Forrest Ackerman video and I saw the original Maria from Metropolis he had. I thought "I would love to have a Styrene kit of her. I wonder if she would be a good seller?
Thanks!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'd love to see her in styrene but I'm not certain she'd be that big a seller....then again she does look kinda like Iron Man's girlfriend so who knows?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think Maria has been discussed before... and there are several resin and vinyl kits as well as a very nice card model and at least one toy.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If You want Maria then she'll have to be resin...
Not something that makes sense as a Styrene kit...

Dave


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Masudaya released a beautifully sculpted version back in late 80's. 










They still pop up on the bay from time to time, but from what I understand they're a bit on the pricey side.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

miniature sun said:


> I'd love to see her in styrene but I'm not certain she'd be that big a seller....then again she does look kinda like Iron Man's girlfriend so who knows?


I always thought she looked more like a mate for C3PO.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Didn't AFM also do one? 
I think that JP built that version of her...if I'm not mistaken...
http://www.inpayne.com/models/maria.html


MMM


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

scotpens said:


> I always thought she looked more like a mate for C3PO.


Well, she actually sort of gave_ birth_ to C3PO.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Masudaya kit is fairly common and goes for much less than the Lost in Space Robot or Robby the Robot. Their LiS and Robby have little plastic phonographs inside that play a sort of Alvin and the Chipmonks voice. Maria is a lamp with two little lights in the base. I have one of these somewhere... pretty cool.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Zorro said:


> Well, she actually sort of gave_ birth_ to C3PO.


Going by the real-time chronology of the movies, it's more likely that she was C3PO's grandma.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Slap a little paint on her chassis and the old girl looks pretty good.










In hindsight I wish I'd taken the time to putty that belly seam, which sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Iron Man, Dracula, Frankenstein, et al makes sense but no Maria?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No Maria. As in we're not gonna do it. This has all been discussed before... 
Maria is not the same as Frankenstein or Mummy..
Maria is fine for resin kits or vinyl kits not sufficiently known or sought after to justify the high costs of tooling her in styrene...
We can literaly find a hundred better ways to invest our tooling dollars....
Dave


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> No Maria. As in we're not gonna do it. This has all been discussed before...
> Maria is not the same as Frankenstein or Mummy..
> Maria is fine for resin kits or vinyl kits not sufficiently known or sought after to justify the high costs of tooling her in styrene...
> We can literaly find a hundred better ways to invest our tooling dollars....
> Dave


Like Herman Munster?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

AFM did indeed do a Maria kit in resin. At 1/8 scale, she was intended to be an "Aurora should have done it" kit.

KitKong's Model Mansion has a new 1/4 scale Maria available for $150. If she's as well made and packaged as KitKong's previous releases, she's well worth that amount.
















































Plus, since you say in another thread that you're trying to buy only licensed kits, you don't have any worries with Maria, who is in the public domain.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Todd P. said:


> AFM did indeed do a Maria kit in resin. At 1/8 scale, she was intended to be an "Aurora should have done it" kit.


I've never seen the rear view before. That's a pretty hot babe, for a robot!

But why did they give her butt cheeks?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I agree...Herman Munster would be very cool!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Back in the day, I remember reading somewhere that C3PO was designed using Maria as an inspirational guidline. You can obviously see a family resemblance.

Max Bryant


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that I want a styrene kit of the Maria. 

A kit of this image is a thing same as the thing which Ackerman owned.


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Fritz Lang insisted that Brigitte Helm, and not a stunt double, play the part of the robot.

Here's a behind the scenes pic of Helm suited up.










Glenn


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> No Maria. As in we're not gonna do it. This has all been discussed before...
> Maria is not the same as Frankenstein or Mummy..
> Maria is fine for resin kits or vinyl kits not sufficiently known or sought after to justify the high costs of tooling her in styrene...
> We can literaly find a hundred better ways to invest our tooling dollars....
> Dave


Hey Dave... maybe for Lunatic Fringe?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It is kinda weird when very esoteric stuff like Captain Action or the Voyager come out... I guess all companies do stuff like that for what ever reason. I would love a Metropolis model but don't see it being a huge general public seller, although IMHO it would outsell the Voyager hands down. 

Still some of the most worthless models are the strange Arii models of electric fans and boom boxes !?!?!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yasutoshi said:


> I think that I want a styrene kit of the Maria.
> 
> A kit of this image is a thing same as the thing which Ackerman owned.


Who makes this model The likeness is great!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Mitchellmania said:


> Who makes this model The likeness is great!!!


It's a lame recast of the Masudaya Maria (but with a different stand).


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds pretty definitive, Dave. And I tend to agree Maria probably wouldn't attract any but the most devoted sci fi fans.
But you have to admit Carson's built-up is pretty snazzy. Thanks for sharing.

Building... building... ;-)


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I would not mnd a Maria two figure kit- one of the robotic form and one in the humanguise form-


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

This kit is not the re-cast of Masudaya Maria. 

There is only around 10 with a personal private kit. 

The scale is 1/8.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Todd P. said:


> AFM did indeed do a Maria kit in resin.


How many of these AFM kits were produced? Not just Maria, but any of their subjects? Seems like they hardly ever turn up on eBay. I really regret not buying their London After Midnight kit when it was available.


----------

